# HUmble Pie



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Humble Pie "AS Safe As Yesterday Is" on vinyl . My first ever Humble Pie album picked it up used for $10. .. One can see Peter Frampton on guitar in this video. This was great band..love their sound


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice....I used to listen to 30 day's in the hole all the time. I haven't listened to Humble Pie in a while so I will have to do so soon.....:T


----------

